

Yesterday's Most Successful Companies Wouldn't IPO Today - nod
http://www.ipo-dashboards.com/wordpress/2009/09/the-slow-death-of-venture-capital/

======
nod
Key quote: "The vast majority of today’s most successful software companies
wouldn’t have been ready to go public within the 10 year window of an early
stage venture capital fund."

